# Nov. NYC meetup



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Sorry this is posted last minute here.
But we have our monthly meet up scheduled for Saturday, November 23rd!
There'll be beer, pizza, etc. Any food or chips you would like to bring would obviously be a huge help. As always, plant clippings, supplies, etc are encouraged. I have an empty 18X18X24 so I need some ideas. 
Where:
Fauna
265 West 87th Street between Broadway and West End. It's right by the 1 train

When
7 pm. The store closes at 8, so we're hoping to pick up some new people. It'll go on even after the doors are locked. If you can't get there until after 8, just ring the bell and I'll let you in.

See you all there!
-Christian


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Should be fun, hope to be there.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I just sent an email to thirty-something NYC area froggers referencing this gathering.

If you didn't receive the email and would like to be sent one for future gatherings, please PM me your email address.

Bob


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

My wife will be out of town, so maybe I will bring the kids in for a bit. Sounds fun.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I hope to be there with some cuttings. I also have 3 Bastimentos available if anyone is interested. Just pm me if you would like one or more.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in there like swimwear!! Might bring the kids. They love Fauna!!

~Jon


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

remember we are gonna get drunk doing keg stands and release the birds!! Born free.....


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> remember we are gonna get drunk doing keg stands and release the birds!! Born free.....


Releaseee the Birdssss!!!! 🐓🐔🐥🐣🐤🐦

YOLO!!


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

JonRich said:


> Releaseee the Birdssss!!!! 🐓🐔🐥🐣🐤🐦
> 
> YOLO!!


Haha. Yeah Jon. YOLO. So why shorten it? Daniel will end you.


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

I believe i can make it as well. If anyone is interested i can bring some purple isopods as trade for some plants/clippings/leaf litter.... can never get enough plants =).


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

I will be there tomorrow =)


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Let me check my oh so busy schedule...


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice meeting some new faces .


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the isos dude =D (This is Paul)


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

Any time =) . . .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Had a good time. Thanks again for the Isos Damian .


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

yeah thanks for the isos


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks to the whole gang at Fauna for a fun, interesting evening


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Good to see some new faces and some regulars, thanks to the Fauna Staff for hosting the meeting. John Thanks for the Dubias


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Lauren and I had a great time! It was great to have it at Fauna also, thank for hosting it!


----------



## DamianR (Oct 24, 2013)

To all those who i gave isopods too , there was a little error on my part. My apologies. U all actually got striped isos and not purple ones. I sort of took them out of wong tupper =) .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

That's cool. They were free. Thanks again. 😊


----------

